# Wannabe Asian Twiggy Tutorial



## missymaricel (Mar 28, 2007)

This is currently my fave look to wear. I've provided my first (and perhaps last) detailed tutorial below on how to achieve this look on myself covering eyebrow and eyeshadow application, eyeliner, false lashes (top AND bottom), foundation, blush, as well as contouring... PHEW!!! I didn't realize how difficult these tutorials are to make! Well, I hope this is satisfactory. Enjoy!

What my poor hubby wakes up to every morning... YIKES!!!





Naked eye





Put on colored contacts (in my opinion, this makes my eyes appear larger)





Color in only the bald areas with brow pencil





Lightly dip small angled brow brush into a dark brown eye shadow and color in the rest of brows.





Finished brows





Apply an eye primer using with taklon concealer brush for the smoothest application. Follow with dusting of translucent powder





Now you have a good canvas to start off with





Wipe concealer brush clean and dampen with 1-2 drops of water-based mixing medium and swirl brush into pink eye shadow. 





Apply all over eyes up to below browbone. This will provide a good adhering base for the rest of the eyeshadow application





Apply gold shadow along upper lashline up to crease using a tapered blending brush 





Apply contour eye shadow to outer two-thirds of eye and sweep into crease using a blending brush





Define crease and outer "V" lightly with dark eye shadow using a pencil brush





Apply highlight eye shadow to browbone and inner corner of eye using a medium paddle brush. Finished with the eye shadows! On to lining the eyes.





Apply creme or liquid eye liner to upper lashline. I extend line 1/4 inch past outer corner of eye to create "wing"





Finished upper eyeliner product





Now with the wetline completed using the same method





Again using a pencil brush, dip into black eye shadow and line along bottom lashline beneath wetline. On to the lashes!





I use falsies all of the time. My natural lashes are pathetic. I no longer bother with mascara. Curl natural lashes. Apply DUO lash adhesive along lash strip. I use the blunt end of a sewing needle to apply.





Now apply along lashline (THIS TAKES PRACTICE!). I hold the lash ends in place with my fingers until they're dry enough otherwise they'll lift out of place.





Finished lashes. My natural lashes can never look like this no matter how much mascara I use.





Just for fun I decided to put on bottom lashes applied the same way as upper lashes along the bottom lashline. These are placed beneath your natural lashes.





My finished eyes (*EDIT: I should've tightlined my upper lashline!!!)





Foundation time! I apply extra spot coverage only where I need it using a foundation brush.





Next I buff mineral foundation to the rest of my face using a kabuki/buffer brush in circular motions for sheer coverage and to even out skin tone





A clear and even skin tone sure makes me happy!!!





On to rosy cheeks. SMILE! Apply blush to apples of cheeks sweeping up to temples





Next apply highlighter to the tops of the apples of the cheeks with a small duo fibre brush 





Now I'm officially blushing and glowing!





Facial contouring: use a matte bronzer several shades darker than skin tone applying with large angled contour brush. Apply along jawline to minimize the "double-chin" look, and into hollows of my cheeks to simulate cheekbones





Next I contour my nose to define a bridge inbetween my eyes and narrow down my wide nose by applying contour to the sides of my nostrils. I use a medium paddle brush and concealer two shades darker than my skin tone for this. Remember to blend edges of all contouring well!!!





Finally, set entire look with powder using duo fibre brush





Yay! I'm finally done!!!





My finished pair of eyes





The classic "looking down" pose to show off my makeup application





My finished face polished up with a bit of Photoshopping, hah! Scroll back to the top to see my previous hideousness!!!






Thanks for looking!!!


----------



## mzreyes (Mar 28, 2007)

great tutorial love!! gorgeous


----------



## svale (Mar 28, 2007)

wow wow wowwwww! O_O --> *couldn't stop staring*
you are gorgeous! and i'm so gonna try this out! thanks for the tut!


----------



## xJUDYx (Mar 28, 2007)

awesome tut! you look gorgeous!


----------



## mistella (Mar 28, 2007)

So pretty! the only piece of advice is to tightline the top lid because you can see the waterline. With some black eyeliner it would blend in with the lashes. you look gorgeous!


----------



## missymaricel (Mar 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mistella* 

 
_So pretty! the only piece of advice is to tightline the top lid because you can see the waterline. With some black eyeliner it would blend in with the lashes. you look gorgeous!_

 
Thanks for the advice! I'll definitely try that next time. It really isn't necessary most times since I'm only 5' tall and people can never see my tightline anyhow, unless I'm standing over them--which is rare. LOL.


----------



## Holly (Mar 28, 2007)

Wow I love this!! And those coloured contacts look great on you! Mind if I ask what brand youre using for contacts? Ive got dark brown eyes too, and those look amazing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Your brows are awesome when they're done, and your makeup is flawless 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Keep up the awesome work


----------



## ..kels* (Mar 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mistella* 

 
_So pretty! the only piece of advice is to tightline the top lid because you can see the waterline. With some black eyeliner it would blend in with the lashes. you look gorgeous!_

 
that's exactly what i was thinking. tightlining would definitely make a huge difference. i LOVE this tut though! that eye combo is so pretty! & your liner is flawless!


----------



## missymaricel (Mar 28, 2007)

The contacts I'm wearing are Freshlook Colorblends in Green. I order them online w/o a prescription in plano for, like, $30 + s&h and they last forever if you take good care of them. I sometimes get tired of my black-brown eyes too!


----------



## Holly (Mar 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *missymaricel* 

 
_The contacts I'm wearing are Freshlook Colorblends in Green. I order them online w/o a prescription in plano for, like, $30 + s&h and they last forever if you take good care of them. I sometimes get tired of my black-brown eyes too!_

 
Awesome I'll check them out, thanks!


----------



## milamonster (Mar 28, 2007)

thank you soooo much for this ! you explained veyr well and your eyes look great. i now understand the whole contouring thing a bit better lol


----------



## mezzamy (Mar 28, 2007)

amazing tutorial! i think your natural eye colour is more beautiful though, embrace what you have! you're such a gorgeous girl


----------



## missymaricel (Mar 28, 2007)

I'm glad to be of any help. Thanks so much for all your advice and recommendations! Y'all are helping me improve upon my makeup passion. I'M LOVING IT!!!


----------



## applefrite (Mar 28, 2007)

You are beautiful !!!


----------



## Ciara (Mar 28, 2007)

Absolutely stunning!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Great tutorial....Thanks
Im gonna give it a try soon.


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Mar 28, 2007)

WOW u did a wonderful job on this tut.   I was hoping to see a tut on this look from you.  Im very glad that you took the time to make one for all of us.. the Finished look is beautiful


----------



## Ambi (Mar 28, 2007)

Gorgeous!


----------



## user79 (Mar 28, 2007)

I don't think the colours you used are very much Twiggy-like, but the overall finished look is really pretty. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Kim. (Mar 28, 2007)

This is one of my favourite tuts ever, really nice job! Hope to see more
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Salynn (Mar 28, 2007)

wow! Such a beautiful look! Great work you've done!
Please post other tutorials. I will really appreciate. 

One question please...how do you find Mac Full Coverage foundation?
Thank you.


----------



## missymaricel (Mar 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Salynn* 

 
_wow! Such a beautiful look! Great work you've done!
Please post other tutorials. I will really appreciate. 

One question please...how do you find Mac Full Coverage foundation?
Thank you._

 
I'll post more tuts when I can. I'm glad you enjoyed it! They should sell the MAC FC Foundation at all MAC stores, particularly the freestanding ones, and online. It's creamy and easy to build from light to heavy coverage depending on how much you need. I even use it as a concealer! Oh, and it lasts FOREVER!!! I buy a new one every two years. It never seems to expire. Use sparingly only on areas you really need it, otherwise it can clog pores. I haven't had any issues of breakouts with it, though, and I love this more than liquid foundations. HTH!!!


----------



## Salynn (Mar 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *missymaricel* 

 
_I'll post more tuts when I can. I'm glad you enjoyed it! They should sell the MAC FC Foundation at all MAC stores, particularly the freestanding ones, and online. It's creamy and easy to build from light to heavy coverage depending on how much you need. I even use it as a concealer! Oh, and it lasts FOREVER!!! I buy a new one every two years. It never seems to expire. Use sparingly only on areas you really need it, otherwise it can clog pores. I haven't had any issues of breakouts with it, though, and I love this more than liquid foundations. HTH!!!_

 
Thank you!
I really love its coverage. I am going to go to Mac's tomorrow and i will try.

Thanks again


----------



## knoxydoll (Mar 28, 2007)

great tut. I love the colours and the whole look; but I agree with mezzamy on your natural eye colour. They're so beautiful and mysterious, I don't know why you'd want to cover them up.


----------



## missymaricel (Mar 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *knoxydoll* 

 
_great tut. I love the colours and the whole look; but I agree with mezzamy on your natural eye colour. They're so beautiful and mysterious, I don't know why you'd want to cover them up._

 
Aww, you're too kind! I actually normally go without contacts, but did it for the tutorial for a more dramatic effect. I'm content with my natural eye color, but sometimes I change up my eyes like I change up my haircolor. Last year, I was blonde, redhead, brunette, to natural black. I am easily bored and want to try different looks from time to time. But when it all comes down to it, I love what God gave me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## makeupgal (Mar 28, 2007)

You are so beautiful!  Love the lashes.  Thanks for doing this.


----------



## lipshock (Mar 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_I don't think the colours you used are very much Twiggy-like, but the overall finished look is really pretty. Thanks for sharing! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 ​I think she might have meant to convey the Twiggy look with the lashes on the bottom.  

Either way, I think this tutorial is fabulous!!  I can't see any fault in any of it.  You are gorgeous!  I hope you post more!  I'd love to see what else you have to offer.


----------



## mkupsusie (Mar 28, 2007)

Love the look! Excellent tutorial!


----------



## missymaricel (Mar 28, 2007)

You're absolutely right, "Lipshock." I know I can never truly pull off an actual Twiggy look being as she's stick thin, blonde with short hair, not to mention British/Caucasian, haha! At least I can try for her main signature look: BOTTOM LASHES! I do love her use of neutral coloring with smokey eyes for her looks with that extra-defined crease, but dear, Lord, that would look super odd on my own ethnic features! Gotta love her nonetheless!


----------



## tadzio79 (Mar 28, 2007)

your look is very well put together!
Thanks for sharing this awesome tut!


----------



## Simi (Mar 28, 2007)

Great tutorial.


----------



## missvox (Mar 28, 2007)

Gorgeous, love your contacts, great job!


----------



## PMBG83 (Mar 28, 2007)

And this look hot and this look hot and and this look is hot!.....lol loving it!


----------



## juicyaddict (Mar 29, 2007)

your tutorial is very helpful and easy to follow.  you look amazing! thanks!


----------



## sharyn (Mar 29, 2007)

WOW you look fantastic!!! Thank you so much for this tut, I'll do a friends make up for a wedding (she's asian) and I wondered what make up I should do... now I know: I'll try this look!! Thanks!


----------



## NFTP (Mar 29, 2007)

i think you did an awesome job on this tutorial. i hope to see more from you in the future.


----------



## breathless (Mar 29, 2007)

i did this look today, but it didn't turn out as fantastic as yours =]


----------



## missymaricel (Mar 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sharyn* 

 
_WOW you look fantastic!!! Thank you so much for this tut, I'll do a friends make up for a wedding (she's asian) and I wondered what make up I should do... now I know: I'll try this look!! Thanks!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I'm so glad to be of help! Remember to use colors that'll complement her dress color and skintone. I'm sure you'll do a beautiful job on her 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## missymaricel (Mar 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *breathless* 

 
_i did this look today, but it didn't turn out as fantastic as yours =]_

 
It took me a lot of practice through trial and error to modify certain looks to suit my own unique features. Practice, practice, practice and I know you can achieve the look, and maybe even BETTER on yourself!


----------



## boudoir (Mar 30, 2007)

I'm loving the eyes, and your skills in general! I'm impressed!


----------



## daisydeadpetals (Mar 30, 2007)

Wow!!  You look aboslutely gorgeous!! I can't wait to try it =)


----------



## pink_candy (Mar 31, 2007)

love the colors. 
thanks for the tutorial
gonna try it tonight!!


----------



## Curiosity (Mar 31, 2007)

You're gorgeous. Love the look.


----------



## JoyZz (Mar 31, 2007)

Very nice... your very talented!


----------



## msmack (Mar 31, 2007)

you are a stunningly gorgeous gal! fab look!


----------



## Emmi (Apr 1, 2007)

You look so beautiful!! Great tut!


----------



## Linda Baby (Apr 1, 2007)

Awesome job! A little suggestion ... try curling lashes before and after putting on the lashes and then put a coat of mascara to blend falsies and lashes together.


----------



## maxipoodle1 (Apr 1, 2007)

That was a great tutorial!!your very pretty and I really want to try that foundation now!


----------



## callmestella (Apr 2, 2007)

Wonderful tutorial and you are beautiful.


----------



## fashionette (Apr 2, 2007)

gorgeous!


----------



## Midgard (Apr 2, 2007)

More than gorgeous! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## User49 (Apr 10, 2007)

Pretty! I'm going to have to buy that Politely Pink Lipstick! Having a little read thru all the tuts as I'm a newbie and I thought this one was really good!


----------



## MACisME (Apr 12, 2007)

so pretty!


----------



## stefania905 (Apr 13, 2007)

i love this!!

im asian too...and i will def try this!!


----------



## charkkatz (Apr 14, 2007)

WOW GREAT JOB!! I want to try something like this now!!!


----------



## flyaway (Apr 22, 2007)

thanks for this wonderful tutorial!


----------



## maggiep07 (Nov 12, 2007)

OOh I loveeeeeeeee this. You're beautiful!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Nov 12, 2007)

i love that! in fact i'm gonna do that on my friend for her PARTY! thankss


----------



## jayme (Nov 14, 2007)

Wow!


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Nov 14, 2007)

very very beautiful


----------



## Perple1 (Nov 14, 2007)

Thanx to the member who 'dug' this tute up!!! This is My-T-Fine!!!!   Very easy to follow, great instructions, and B-U-T-full results!!! ;-)


----------



## BinkysBaby (Nov 14, 2007)

Very pretty.....


----------



## Margarita (Nov 15, 2007)

Thank you so mcuh! I love this look and am especially pleased you showed the contouring of the nose and bridge.Thanks!


----------



## Joke (Nov 15, 2007)

Gorgeous


----------



## makeupfirst (Nov 16, 2007)

youre so pretty!!!!!!!


----------



## missmacqtr (Nov 16, 2007)

gorgeous!


----------



## Esperansa_b (Nov 16, 2007)

Awesome tut! You did a great job! Fantastic change for you. You look beautiful.


----------



## MissDiva (Nov 18, 2007)

oh wow your tutorial is amazing,just perfect and you are beautiful!


----------



## prettygirl (Nov 26, 2007)

gorgeous!!


----------



## c h a r (Nov 26, 2007)

i love how you do your eyebrows!!!
youre so pretty! thanks for the great tut =]


----------



## Mo6ius (Nov 27, 2007)

This tut is very nice. Thank you.


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm speechless, this is absolutely amazing!!!


----------



## steph0891 (Nov 27, 2007)

awesome tut! beautiful!


----------



## yukiliu (Nov 27, 2007)

wow!! one of the best tutorials that i have seen..well done!!


----------



## Babs (Nov 27, 2007)

i love the colours you picked out, and the eyeliner is flawless!


----------



## Emmi (Nov 28, 2007)

Wow, what a beautiful look!!!


----------



## missymaricel (Nov 29, 2007)

Thanks for all the compliments! I truly appreciate it!!!


----------



## toxik (Dec 2, 2007)

just wanted to say that you're beautiful 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



btw, does full coverage really helps? i have super enlarged pores and they make me sad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i break out very easily and im afraid that full coverage will clog pores! do you use it everyday?


----------



## bellasera (Dec 2, 2007)

Gorgeous!  I love how bright and glowing you look.  Awesome tut!


----------



## missymaricel (Dec 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *toxik* 

 
_just wanted to say that you're beautiful 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



btw, does full coverage really helps? i have super enlarged pores and they make me sad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i break out very easily and im afraid that full coverage will clog pores! do you use it everyday?_

 
I wouldn't recommend using MAC's Full Coverage foundation for everyday since it's so heavy. It's excellent in covering enlarged pores since it actually COVERS your pores which can actually lead to clogged pores if used daily. I personally haven't had an issue using f/c often, but you never know. I only use it sparingly on areas that need a tad more coverage since it works great as a concealer.


----------



## kyoto (Dec 6, 2007)

Girl you are amazing.  I love love love your Tut.


----------



## Ms.Maybelline (Dec 6, 2007)

You do such a great job @ your makeup and making tutorials! I love this!


----------



## kayslay (Dec 8, 2007)

you are gorgeous!! 

this is a great tutorial, thanks so much!


----------



## seymone25 (Dec 25, 2007)

wonderful tutorial...


----------



## ch33tah (Dec 31, 2007)

what an amazing transformation! 
you look beautiful!


----------



## christineeee_ (Mar 2, 2008)

u look awesome!


----------



## elib067 (Mar 3, 2008)

awesome tutorial! and you look absolutely gorgeous, i swear its those bottom lashes


----------



## drikacharles (Mar 3, 2008)

*Great tutorial!!!*


----------



## Cute_Sabz (Jul 10, 2008)

wow you're so good.. i really need more practice on applying falsies..
i can put upper falsies with some hassles.. but i cant apply lower falsies at all..


----------



## trammie (Jul 10, 2008)

OMGOSH this is gorgeous I must try =)


----------



## mamadiaspora (Jul 10, 2008)

twiggy ain't got nothing on you!


----------



## impassioned (Jul 10, 2008)

This tutorial is so amazing. I have those contacts as well (love 'em!). You are so gorgeous, keep up the great work!


----------



## faetis (Jul 11, 2008)

great tut! i love the colours!


----------



## babiid0llox (Jul 17, 2008)

Fantastic tut! You're absolutely gorgeous lol including when you just wake up!


----------



## islandblossom (Jul 20, 2008)

I'm definitely going to have to try this.


----------



## starryskies (Jul 23, 2008)

GORRR-GEOUS !!!! absolutely gorgeous!!  this one was wow, stunning transformation and u look so beautiful


----------



## Sikfrmthemirror (Jul 23, 2008)

*Re: MissyMaricel's Fave Soft Pink Tutorial*

awesome.


----------



## Patricia (Jul 23, 2008)

wow, you did an amazing job!


----------



## Macaroni (Aug 17, 2008)

Looks great. I especially like how your painted eyebrows turned out.


----------



## oohugsnkisses (Aug 19, 2008)

gorgeous!


----------



## lalaa (Sep 19, 2008)

I love this look! Very pretty.


----------



## Eyelashwishes (Sep 20, 2008)

This is a completely gorgeous look, I have never seen someone put eyelashes on the bottom and have them look natural.  The blending is also flawless


----------



## melliquor (Sep 20, 2008)

*Re: MissyMaricel's Fave Soft Pink Tutorial*

Great tutuorial... you look gorgeous.


----------



## rusa (Sep 25, 2008)

nice


----------



## marciagordon189 (Sep 25, 2008)

Very Pretty


----------



## jayleelah (Sep 27, 2008)

Well, as I said in another tut, there are some ppl in a french speaking forum who are making fun of Specktralites. I had to tell :

Transformation... - Page 2

Punaise !!!
C'est de la folie ! Au début t'arrive à dire qu'elle est moche, au final tu te retrouve à dire que c'est une BOMBE !!!
Bluffant, rien à dire...


----------



## deolindaa (Sep 29, 2008)

Wow...you are really beautifull 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Thanks for the detailed tutorial. My question is if without finishing the look with the powder your make-up is the same..unfortunately I can't buy that because I don't have Mac in my country and buy my Mac from ebay where is nothing from Pro shops.


----------



## Miss Lore (Oct 7, 2008)

My bottom lashes are pathetic!!! I need to get some falsies for them, Thank you for this informative tutorial!!!


----------



## Geraldine (Oct 7, 2008)

beautiful!


----------



## chavezwifey (Oct 7, 2008)

You are so pretty ... love this look


----------

